# Following Amazon?



## brizzality (Feb 11, 2022)

Amazon just dropped mask mandates in warehouses and no sick pay if not vaccinated. Why can’t we be a leader here? Seems like common sense, get rid of masks because it was spreading at a high pace with it. Not gonna change. 12 hours of masks for my shift is so damn annoying.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 11, 2022)

We (Target)don’t take our cues from Amazon, we (Target)take them from Walmart.


----------



## dcworker (Feb 11, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> We (Target)don’t take our cues from Amazon, we (Target)take them from Walmart.


Walmart did 2 hours ago target should be tomorrow.


----------



## RWTM (Feb 12, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> We (Target)don’t take our cues from Amazon, we (Target)take them from Walmart.


That’s something a TM in IB would say


----------



## DC Diva (Feb 14, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> We (Target)don’t take our cues from Amazon, we (Target)take them from Walmart.


The new asinine hiring process now hiring sight unseen, based off a questionnaire?   Yep, totally followed Amazon there.  And it’s working out so well for us, as you look at new hire call outs and performance trends.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 14, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> The new asinine hiring process now hiring sight unseen, based off a questionnaire?   Yep, totally followed Amazon there.  And it’s working out so well for us, as you look at new hire call outs and performance trends.


Totally.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Feb 15, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> We (Target)don’t take our cues from Amazon, we (Target)take them from Walmart.


Nah because Walmart ended their mask mandate for employees at least where I am. Northeast. And we aren't required nor encouraged to wear pajama pants in stores at Tar-jay.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Feb 15, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> The new asinine hiring process now hiring sight unseen, based off a questionnaire?   Yep, totally followed Amazon there.  And it’s working out so well for us, as you look at new hire call outs and performance trends.



The point isn't to make the new hiring process better.  The point is to remove bias from the hiring process so Spot isn't accused of bias.  









						Sha’Carri Richardson questions Kamila Valieva decision, says being Black is ‘only difference I see’
					

"It's all in the skin," said Richardson, who missed the Tokyo Olympics after a failed drug test.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




Richardson says the only difference is she is black.  But what if the panel is completely blind?  This is what Target is trying to avoid.  Being accused of judging people based upon actually seeing them.  For better or worse Target has to protect themselves.  And they can hire more people faster this way than through local DC HRs.  They just need to balance this with accountability once they are hired.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Feb 15, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> Totally.


You should transfer to a DC.  If you think the store is fun; the DC is a regular riot.  You folks laugh about 40 of the same cubicles in the backroom and we laugh about powered equipment on pedestrian ackshun. It's a real hoot.


----------



## RWTM (Feb 27, 2022)

We should have sub departments inside of departments.


----------



## DC Diva (Feb 28, 2022)

ManMythMachine said:


> The point isn't to make the new hiring process better.  The point is to remove bias from the hiring process so Spot isn't accused of bias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be careful using the “A” word.  Someone with 20 hits in their first 90 days may get offended.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 2, 2022)

*I would say we are following Amazon on quite a lot and it's mainly because of the use of 6sigma now. Also if anyone knows who they hired to be the VP of Logistics his name is Arthur Valdez. He built Amazon's logistics and was with them for a lot of years. I worked for that company and once I started at Target and they hired him I started seeing small things start trickling in. Starting with the OMs wearing vests.*


----------

